# Fuck McDonald's



## Rusty Shackleford

OK this is in the mistakes section because I made the mistake tonight of assuming I could get some food after 11pm. I set in the drivethru for 30 fucking minutes until I got to the window and the dumn bitch behind the window told me they dont take fucking plastic anymore. "Well there are signs out front." she says. Fuck you you stupid bitch there are not. If there was I wouldnt have waited for $8 worth of food with a $5 in my pocket. Now I am sitting here at home, hungry, because I was hoping for a greaseburger and fries to settle me in for the night.


Wanna hear the part that makes it all perfect? I used to work there. The same exact store. When I was there, there wasnt any of that bullshit. THey USED to get a good bit of busines from us. Not anymore. I have two words for the stupid bitch that manages that location, (because i know her,) and that is "fuck you." And I ALSO have two words for the district manager, (because I know hom too. Used to be married to my aunt,) and that, too, is, (fuck you.) 


Some folks might think I am ranting here for no reason. Well those folks have never set in a drive-thru for 20-30 minutes for abso-fucking-lutely nothing.


----------



## pirate_girl

What?
Mac and Don's Supper Club no longer take plastic?
What is up with that??????
I thought it was a universal thing.
So Rusty.. what the fuck did you fucking eat? LOL


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Not a fuckin thing!!!!!!!!

THey don't take plastic afer 11 fucking pm. fuck them and their bullshit. no more business from me!


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Not a fuckin thing!!!!!!!!
> 
> THey don't take plastic afer 11 fucking pm. fuck them and their bullshit. no more business from me!


I didn't know that, but I've never gone to McD's that late, so I don't know if ours don't accept credit or debit cards or not.
But, I do know that I have not seen any signs posted saying they don't.


----------



## fogtender

So Rusty, tell us how you really feel! 

Yeah, that would piss anyone off.  Not to mention that after 11 PM at night, it is much safer to take plastic than cash! 

Less of a robbery target!  Unless the employees are settng the place up for a hit.....

Might want to call the "Police" and report it!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yeah the whole not taking plastic bullshit is new. used to go over round that time to get nuggest n fries alot. paid with plastic because it is easier and saves my cash for the next legion visiot.

anyone wanna tell me how 4 fucking nuggets cost almost 3 dollars?????????? not the meal. not the kids meal. just the friggin nuggets. Hell, I used to scarf them bitches when i worked there hahaaha


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> anyone wanna tell me how 4 fucking nuggets cost almost 3 dollars??????????


Those are on the dollah menu here.. say what?
Move to Ohio! 
You can even get a McDouble WITH "Mac Sauce" for a buck.


----------



## fogtender

Something does stink there though Rusty, other than just the crappy service!

For the Enployees taking only cash at night, I would bet an entire nickel that they are ripping the owner of and taking the cash since I would bet they aren't giving out receipts either!  To the tune of thousands of dollars a night!

That is a Franchise and they have to do things by McDonald's national policy!  Bet if you called the owner they would be supprised about it too, unless they are in on the cash at night too and no taxes!

Either way, "Something is Afoot"


----------



## Lia

fogtender said:


> Something does stink there though Rusty, other than just the crappy service!
> 
> For the Enployees taking only cash at night, I would bet an entire nickel that they are ripping the owner of and taking the cash since I would bet they aren't giving out receipts either! To the tune of thousands of dollars a night!
> 
> That is a Franchise and they have to do things by McDonald's national policy! Bet if you called the owner they would be supprised about it too, unless they are in on the cash at night too and no taxes!
> 
> Either way, "Something is Afoot"


 
Yes, since it is a franchise, it does sound rather suspicious. I would have thought that plastic would have been safer also. Weird way to do business...


----------



## fogtender

Not if you're ripping off the boss!  Makes perfect sense!


----------



## muleman RIP

Who uses plastic for a burger? I always use cash for food no matter where we eat. My appetite is controlled by my wallet.


----------



## JEV

pirate_girl said:


> Those are on the dollah menu here.. say what?
> *Move to Ohio!*
> You can even get a McDouble WITH "Mac Sauce" for a buck.


To do that would have muley very sad that his little pissed off friend is gone. No, he really needs to stay where he's at and be an advocate for those who are getting fucked by Ronald's Finer Diner late at night. Rusty will show them the error of their ways, and have their sorry asses quaking in their boots. Ohio will take care of herself.


----------



## Doc

muleman said:


> Who uses plastic for a burger? I always use cash for food no matter where we eat. My appetite is controlled by my wallet.


I agree Muley.  But to cut off credit card sales after 11pm indicates to me that they either don't trust their own employees, or their employees are not smart enough to run a credit card.  If either of those is true I sure would not want those same people fixing food I plan to ingest.     Waiting 1/2 hour in a drive up line only adds to their ineptness.  Be glad you didn't get any of the food those imbeciles were serving rusty.


----------



## Doc

Just saw this and thought of you Rusty.  

*Have you heard about McDonalds new Obama Value Meal ? Order anything you want and the guy behind you has to pay for it.*


----------



## Cowboy

fogtender said:


> So Rusty, tell us how you really feel!
> 
> Yeah, that would piss anyone off. Not to mention that after 11 PM at night, it is much safer to take plastic than cash!
> 
> Less of a robbery target! Unless the employees are settng the place up for a hit.....
> 
> Might want to call the "Police" and report it!


 8 bucks for a crappy greaseburger and greasy fries , sounds to me like their the ones doing the robbing .   I know its been awhile since I have got out but surely that fast food crap aint went up THAT much .


----------



## Dargo

Rusty Shackleford said:


> yeah the whole not taking plastic bullshit is new. used to go over round that time to get nuggest n fries alot. paid with plastic because it is easier and saves my cash for the next legion visiot.
> 
> anyone wanna tell me how 4 fucking nuggets cost almost 3 dollars?????????? not the meal. not the kids meal. just the friggin nuggets. Hell, I used to scarf them bitches when i worked there hahaaha



Well, paint me stupid; I didn't even know McDonalds took plastic.


----------



## Lia

Doc said:


> I agree Muley. But to cut off credit card sales after 11pm indicates to me that they either don't trust their own employees, or their employees are not smart enough to run a credit card. If either of those is true I sure would not want those same people fixing food I plan to ingest.  Waiting 1/2 hour in a drive up line only adds to their ineptness. Be glad you didn't get any of the food those imbeciles were serving rusty.


 
Ok, I'm the original dumb brunette Doc, so please, will you explain why it is easier for people to steal from one via plastic rather than cash? And, its easier after 11pm than before?  

And, furthermore, listen, guys... why would you want a big mac anyway? I use to have a burger without the relish, cheese and rabbit food, just a big mac, but they taste too sweet! Why would you want to eat Beef that has been sweetened?    Yuk!! 

Just curious...

I'd rather have a KFC, but in some places over here they've stopped doing their ice-creams.


----------



## Lia

Dargo said:


> Well, paint me stupid; I didn't even know McDonalds took plastic.


 
lol. Gotta pay by plastic hon, one needs the change for the ever spiralling parking costs around town, etc...


----------



## JEV

Dargo said:


> Well, paint me stupid; I didn't even know McDonalds took plastic.


I'm never without at LEAST $100 in my pocket at all times. Trying to reconcile a monthly CC bill with all those little miscellaneous charges would drive me bonkers. If I can't afford to pay for lunch out of my pocket, then I wait till I get home. As far as late night eating, I've read it's best to not eat meals after 8 p.m. if you're at all concerned with your health, especially if you're going to bed before your meal has a chance to adequately digest. I rarely eat that shit from McDonalds. I know too much about how the food is handled by those pimply-faced kids and mentally challenged adults they hire. I'm glad they have a job, but that crowd don't know how to wash their hands on a regular basis. Glad rusty and his generation are keeping them in business by buying zit burgers.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lia said:


> I'd rather have a KFC, but in some places over here they've stopped doing their ice-creams.


KFC had ice cream over there?

I remember when McD's first started accepting cards, and thought it particularly silly, as I have always held the belief that they are more practical for larger purchases.

I do McDonald's once in a while, and am picky about what I get off the menu, not that any of it is really healthy.. you see.
That Asian salad is alright.


----------



## Av8r3400

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Not a fuckin thing!!!!!!!!
> 
> THey don't take plastic afer 11 fucking pm. fuck them and their bullshit. no more business from me!








Fuck those fucking fuckers.


----------



## pirate_girl

Av8r3400 said:


> Fuck those fucking fuckers.


3 F post on FF y'all!


----------



## Doc

Lia said:


> Ok, I'm the original dumb brunette Doc, so please, will you explain why it is easier for people to steal from one via plastic rather than cash? And, its easier after 11pm than before?



I'm not saying it's easier to steal from customers, but credit card numbers are taken from customers and sold online.  They simply copy the card.  With the card number, name and expiration date they got the info .... but would they be smart enough to use it?  I don't know ....  I'm simply trying to guess why they would not accept cards after 11 pm.  makes no sense to me at this point.


----------



## SShepherd

fast food is bad for you....


----------

